# Archery Tournaments?????



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

anyone that knows of any tournaments in North Dakota coming up this winter please post them up. Thank you

Matt


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Goose I am not possitive but I think Sandhills has theirs this weekend and LAB the following. I could be wrong but I know the 2 Fargo clubs will have theirs soon.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Cabin Fever Shoot
Jan. 21-22, 2006
25 Target 3-d course
Cub round
300 shoot
Saturday9:00-5:00
Sunday 9:00-3:00

300 NFAA/VEGAS shoot
Feb. 11-12, 2006
Plus Minnesota State Indoor Qualifier
Saturday 9:00-5:00
Sunday 9:00-3:00

LAB Extravaganza Shoot
Mar. 11-12, 2006 
Two 25 target 3-d courses, 1 long course, 1 short course, 
300 target round 
900 target round FITA faces (30 arrows at: Adult 60, 50, 40 yards, Youth 50, 40,30 yards, Cub 30,20,10 yards)
Cub round

here are jsut a few i will post some more up when i get wind of them


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

.fun times


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

February 3-5, 2006 Playmaker's Bowhunter's Shootout I, Playmakers Pavilion, 30 3-D Targets, some targets moving. Friday 5-9pm, Saturday 8:30 am

March 17-19, 2006 Playmaker's Bowhunter's Shootout II (Setup on March 16)

July __, 2006 Sportsman's Warehouse Picnic and Archery Shoot 2 - 9 PM, park open


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

there will also be a huge one here in grand forks in april hosted by red river archers, i dont have the dates yet. its 50 targets out to 60 yards. also the state shoot which is fun will be in jamestown in april. the will also be shoots in hillsboro and mayville but i dont have times and dates yet.

mark


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Take a look at this link.-> http://www.ndbowhunters.org/tourny_sched.htm


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Great links and info guys. Glad I could show how little I know.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

last weekend in jan, red river archers in grand forks will be hosting a 3-d shoot at our new 40 yard indoor range. http://www.redriverarchers.com/ its listed under events and results.

mark


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There is one this weekend Feb 3rd at Playmakers in Fargo. Starts friday and ends sunday, sponserd by the Sandhills Archers. Will have moving targets that will test your skills.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

hey tony do u know if they are having a team shoot?

mark


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not sure, but I sent you a PM on some phone #'s you can try and find out.

hope you come down and bring some buddies it's a fun shoot, like I said there might be up to 5-6 moving targets to test your skills on


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

The times on this shoot goes as follows
Friday 2-3-06
1700hrs to 2100hrs

Sat 2-4-06
0830 hrs to 2100hrs

Sun 2-5-06
0830 hrs to noon

at the Playmakers Pavilion in Fargo ND


----------



## topshelf (Aug 22, 2005)

What better way to spend a day or two on weekends then going to the 3-D shoots around the state. I've taken in the shoots at the Fargo rec center, the 3-D shoot in Hazen, and now this weekend in Fargo at Playmakers. Take the family or a few buddies and go have some good clean fun. A great chance to meet people from around the state that enjpy archery shooting. From the first time shooter to the seasoned professional everyone has a good time. Thanks to all the club members who have taken the time to schedule and put on these events.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

great shoot in fargo this weekend, should be fun hope to see some of you there. http://myweb.cableone.net/nscott/lab/extravaganza.pdf

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Who shot the ND State Indoor Tournament? How was it and how did you do?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

red river archers is having their big indoor shoot this weekend in grand forks. two 25 target 3d courses and an international round. 3d will be out ot 55-60 yards. one course will be out to about 35-45. info can be ound on their website www.redriverarchers.com

thanks

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck with the shoot Mark, wish I could be there.
I'm thinking about switching from the Grafton club to Grand Forks, think they will take me in? More than likely I will end up as the Area 4 Rep again if nobody else takes it. At least this time I will have more time to put into it.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks. yeah i suppose we will take you in lol :beer: . It will be a fun shoot this weekend. For all members of red river archers, please come and help set up from 6-9 pm this week. jsut show up at the rinks. thanks guys

mark


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

This weekend (Aug 26 & 27) the club archery club in Grafton is having their outdoor 3-D tournament. If you're in the area, come on out. It's usually a pretty good shoot.


----------



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

Archery Adventures Aurora Co is always having something going on..
If in the area check them out....

Archeryadentures.com
303-750-4800


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

Well here we go for another archery season. good shooting guys.
Red river archers in Grand Forks
January 6th & 7th - Annual Winter 3-D Tournament. 25 3-D Targets.
January 6th - 9 AM - 5 PM
January 7th - 9 AM - 3 PM

mark


----------

